# Charles Frodsham Carriage Clock



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Put a very cheeky offer on the above, which was accepted. :thumbs_up:

1978 CHARLES FRODSHAM ' CORINTHIAN' 8 DAY Carriage Clock.

Movement: French L'epee lever platform escapement.










Nicely blued hands which I haven't quite captured...























































Personal dedication to base...










Have seen & handled 100's of these type over the years, of varying degrees of condition & quality (bought a few) at fairs & auctions, but feel they are often overlooked.

These are affordable & decorative timepieces that will fit into any home & collection, IMHO.

Wouldn't normally buy this type of timepiece over tinternet without viewing or knowing the seller, but as we are in exceptional circumstances....bu$$er it I said to myself.

This was after contacting seller for further info & his assurance that the item will be 'very well' packaged :notworthy: & sent for next day delivery (which it was!)..

Been running for 3 days & doesn't appear to have lost/gained any time. :biggrin:

Some additional info on the maker, retailer...

http://www.frodsham.com/

https://www.lepee1839.ch/manufacture/heritage

Thanks for looking.

:thumbsup:


----------

